# Happy Easter



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

Wishing you all a very special day full of love and chocolate


----------



## weerunner (Mar 31, 2013)

No chocolate or sugar of any kind here, but lots of love and good times. I love long weekends. I wish you a joyful, peaceful, lovely Easter too Renee!!

My girls are making slow progress in the udder department and both have red streaks inside now. So I'm thinking a week should do it. Nellie day 321 today and LB 305


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

And Happy Easter to all of yall!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter to all .......wishing you a beautiful day shared with family with you, if they can't be with you lovingly in your thoughts


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry, a bit late with my good wishes! Hoping you all had a great Easter holiday with plenty of choccy goodies.





Sadly it doesn't look as though we are going to have any Easter babies born this year, although as it is still Easter Monday here, there is time yet??


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Diane what a fabulous picture!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Diane what a gorgeous pic.



Thanks for sharing


----------

